# HOSLOTCARRACING Question



## shipsgunner (Sep 6, 2008)

I am wondering how reliable this site is for ordering materials...  
I have been trying to get in touch with Mr Braun for two days and have not received any response from him via mail, phone or cell...  Is this normal? I ordered over 400.00 worth of stuff and I really would like some form of confirmation about the order to ensure that not only did he receive the order, but it can be filled and delivered before Xmas... I was trying to ensure timely delivery. If he cannot make it here before the weekend, I would consider another PYMT to him for the extra shipping costs to get it here USPS 2day delivery.

I know... I should always ask the forum before any purchase like that... but I got excited and couldn't help myself...

Anyway, I was just trying to figure out how reliable a vendor he is.

Thanks
Dan


----------



## BadDriver (Oct 26, 2008)

*re: HOSlotCarRacing, a.k.a. Greg Braun*

Hey, Dan (shipsgunner):

I've ordered all sorts of HO-scale merchandise from Greg Braun @ HOSlotCarRacing over the past two years and never had any problem until recently. I've ordered $250 worth of stuff (3 separate orders) dating back to November 24th and haven't heard a word except that the PayPal money transfers were received by Greg Braun.

As of today, I still haven't gotten email confirmation of shipping for any of these orders. Needless to say, nothing has been delivered to me, either.

I don't know what's going on. I've sent GB three email messages and even tried to telephone and have gotten no response. His phone system wouldn't even let me leave a message.

Sorry I can't be more helpful to you. I just wanted to let you know that, as far as I know, this recent disappearing act on the part of GB is a recent thing and not at all like his past business practice.

Good luck. Please let me know if you get any news about GB and the mysterious missing merchandise.

Thanks,

John


----------



## LOW ET (Jul 6, 2008)

wow, i was going to be placing an order very soon. i'm glad i seen this. so now where can we buy track?


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Their web site is up to date..as of yesterday. Maybe he's just really, really busy?? Good luck you guys!!


----------



## LOW ET (Jul 6, 2008)

i just called the number and he answered on the second ring. we talked a bit and he says he has everything in stock. what to do, what to do???


----------



## BadDriver (Oct 26, 2008)

*re: HOSlotCarRacing, a.k.a. Greg Braun*

It's great he answered. Did you ask him if he's been shipping orders in a timely fashion? As I mentioned, I've got an outstanding order from almost a month ago.

Thanks.


----------



## LOW ET (Jul 6, 2008)

he said if i'd order today i should have it by xmas.


----------



## TEAM D.V.S. (Nov 11, 2007)

*orders*

i have ordered from him 4 times all 4 times i received the goods but it did take longer then usual. so dont panic it will be there. :thumbsup:


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

He's probably been busy shoveling snow. :freak:


----------



## sx4 (Sep 3, 2008)

Hi I ordered once from him and received my items fine, but this year I sent him 4 emails at different times asking him questions about the hobby or in relation to his excellent site and never received a comment or reply from him. He delivered the goods but not delivered customer satisfaction.


----------



## LOW ET (Jul 6, 2008)

i never got emails back from him but he did answer the phone. i only called one time though.


----------



## twolff (May 11, 2007)

I placed an order for ~ $100 worth of merchandise via Greg's web store on 11/19. Got an e-mail order confirmation the same day. Shipped with an e-mail note to me on 12/02.

Not the quickest, but he probably also has a day job.

A situation where nothing has been heard for weeks and e-mails and telephones go unanswered??? Well....PayPal disputes or credit card chargebacks usually get people's attention.


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

I saw Greg at a slot car show in mid-November . . . sounded like he was doing well.

Maybe he has just been busy lately.


----------



## rudykizuty (Aug 16, 2007)

I've ordered stuff from Greg several times over the last two years. Maybe once there was a long wait for a delivery, but I do believe it was around the holidays. It was nothing that would keep me from doing business with him again though. Unlike Amazon and LL Bean, he's a one man operation.


----------



## BadDriver (Oct 26, 2008)

*Greg Braun's workload*

Maybe GB would like to hire me to answer his customer email. I offer reasonable rates for piece-work, esp. in a crashing economy.

Speaking of which: when do we see some price reductions/sales on HO slots?

~BadDriver


----------



## shipsgunner (Sep 6, 2008)

All,
Got in contact with Greg and he said he was a little under the weather and is now trying to get caught up. 

I was very happy with his responsiveness once I got in touch with him and true to his word, he shipped 3 days after my order and it arrived a couple days later well packed and as requested. Total time between order and receipt was 6 days. During this time of year, that is a feat in itself.

As this was my first purchase, I was apprehensive because it was a large purchase, but now that I have completed a transaction I can say without a doubt he is a first class operation and wil do business with him again in the future. 

Two Thumbs WAY UP!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:

Dan


----------



## LOW ET (Jul 6, 2008)

i placed an order with him on the 21'st. i did not get a confirmation email but everything looks good on paypal. i'll have to wait and see what happens.


----------



## valongi (Dec 23, 2007)

His site is first-class, and I keep it bookmarked as a seminal source of information on the hobby. I have not yet ordered anything from him, but may in the future. As a one-man gang, he does a great job with his site.... Sorry to hear there was some issues and apprehensions about doing business with the gentleman.

Is Greg a member here at all?


----------



## rudykizuty (Aug 16, 2007)

valongi said:


> Is Greg a member here at all?


Yes, but I've only ever seen him post once.


----------



## LOW ET (Jul 6, 2008)

i got my confirmation email from him today so all seems well. i'm feeling confident on my purchase. now i need to place the big order.


----------



## BadDriver (Oct 26, 2008)

*Greg Braun is still in business?*

I'm surprised and happy to hear that Greg Braun, aka HOSlotCarRacing, is still in business. I just received PayPal credits for the last three orders I sent him (between Nov. 26 and Dec. 8), none of which ever shipped. I had to request the refunds through PayPal's Resolution Center.

Anyway, I'm glad to hear GB is A-OK. I don't know why he never shipped those orders. Maybe he just doesn't like me.

~BadDriver


----------



## TEAM D.V.S. (Nov 11, 2007)

LOW ET said:


> i got my confirmation email from him today so all seems well. i'm feeling confident on my purchase. now i need to place the big order.


what is the big order?


----------



## LOW ET (Jul 6, 2008)

TEAM D.V.S. said:


> what is the big order?


alot of track, power supply, lap timer, controllers, wiring kit, etc...


----------



## Crimnick (May 28, 2006)

Ooooooh...merry christmas!:thumbsup:


----------



## LOW ET (Jul 6, 2008)

got my order today, so i say it seems safe to order from him.


----------

